# MARC to begin it's 36th season



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

In September, the Miniature Auto Racing Club will begin it's 36th season. If you are in the New England area and are looking for some fun competitive racing, come check us out. Schedule, rules, etc. are on out website: MARC Website


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Great to see such a long running series!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------

